# Coremiocnemis hoggi and Psednocnemis jeremyhuffi in Malaysia



## birdspidersCH (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi there!

We have a new video online, showing two amazing species in its habitat in Malaysia 






cheers
Martin

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Feb 9, 2018)

All ready subscribed


----------



## birdspidersCH (Feb 9, 2018)

sdsnybny said:


> All ready subscribed


Thanks mate! Only when we see that this is the content all fellow arachno-enthusiasts wanna see, we can continue


----------



## Jeremy Huff (Nov 3, 2018)

birdspidersCH said:


> Hi there!
> 
> We have a new video online, showing two amazing species in its habitat in Malaysia
> 
> ...


Very nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John2097 (Nov 3, 2018)

Awesome video!


----------



## birdspidersCH (Dec 3, 2018)

Jeremy Huff said:


> Very nice!


cheers mate! I was that dude in Kurt's car - you guys had a chat in front of your house up there ;-) Was nice meeting you!


----------



## Stuart Ong (Jan 17, 2020)

birdspidersCH said:


> Thanks mate! Only when we see that this is the content all fellow arachno-enthusiasts wanna see, we can continue


Great, been following your trips to so many places, since I prefer the OWs this was especially interesting.


----------

